# Memory management on AOSP JB roms



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe I saw this brought up somewhere in a thread but didn't find an answer. On TW roms, activities in the background will maintain their state for hours, such that when switching back to them its like you never left the app. However on AOSP this is not the case; switching back to apps after writing an email or putting my phone down for a bit results in those apps reloading their state. With our 2Gb of ram (US obv), it makes sense there's a lot of space to keep background apps in a hibernation state that can easily be resumed, even with the large amount of resources TW uses. Why is it that a much smaller AOSP rom does not do the same? Is AOSP built with the memory management of a a 1gb ram in mind as every other devices has such? is there anyway to alleviate this?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I noticed this as well. Hopefully the devs change it because the memory manager is way too aggressive.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Use can use ROM Toolbox to adjust it, as well as SystemTuner.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Use can use ROM Toolbox to adjust it, as well as SystemTuner.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


what would we adjust it to, though?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm a little confused; is the amount of MB for each preset in rom toolbox auto memory manager the amount allowed to persist or the amount at which it kills off applications

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

eris72 said:


> I'm a little confused; is the amount of MB for each preset in rom toolbox auto memory manager the amount allowed to persist or the amount at which it kills off applications
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's the minimum amount of RAM to keep free for each setting.

So Foreground Application is at 32MB for me. The system will make sure that there is at least 32MB available to foreground applications.

edit: grammar


----------

